# Server Migration Announcement - Please Read



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 4, 2004)

I'm in the final planning stages of the site move to the new server.  I'm currently waiting on confirmation that everything is ready on the new box, and verifying plans. 

Please watch this thread for updates on when, how long, etc.  Also, any questions, please ask them here.

I expect that MT will be down for less than a few hours for most folks, and I'll be doing it at night, probably on Tuesday 9/7/2004, IF everything goes right.

We have 1.5 GB of data to move...thats gonna take a bit, even on the highspeed connection between the servers.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 4, 2004)

Ok, dry run is about 2 hours, and there are complications.  Soon as I get them straightened out, I'll update.

Bloody site is too big to move using normal methods... LOL!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 5, 2004)

Ok, 2nd dry run update:
Whole site migrated, all databases but the forum operational on new server. We think it's trying to read here, not there due to DNS issues.

The only way to be certain, is to move the site, then start fixing the busted stuff.  I'm looking at starting the move before lunch on Tuesday.  It'll take 20 minutes to archive and transfer the site, 20 minutes for the DNS update to go through, and then hopefully, there'll be minimal hiccups.

I'll be shutting the site down somewhere between 10am and 11am on Tuesday 9-7-2004 to start things rolling.  Estimated down time is 3 hours.

Cross your fingers folks. 

I've had my personal site running off the new server for the last few days, and so far, performance has been excellent, and that move went very smoothly.  So, I'm very optimistic that this will be reasonably painless for us. 

Bookmark rustaz.com/bbs
If things go bad, I'll be posting the updates there in the Announcement forum. (1st one on the list)

Thanks!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 7, 2004)

I'll be starting the move attempt in a few minutes....


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 7, 2004)

*putting on my seatbelt~!!
Keeping digits crossed


----------



## Northstorm (Sep 15, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> I'll be starting the move attempt in a few minutes....


Are we there yet? I have to use the bathroom.


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 15, 2004)

Notice the date...it happened awhile ago, go ahead and go to the bathroom. TW


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 15, 2004)

Yup, moved last week.  I'm still nailing down the hiccups, but they are comnig fewer and farther between now. 

We even have mineral water in the hottub now. 
(SM Lounge)


----------

